# HOW TO HAVE A NUMBER ONE HIT (The easy way!)



## GatodeCafe (Oct 22, 2008)

http://www.tomrobinson.com/resource/klf.htm

Great satirical piece regarding the pop music industry. I think I'm gonna save up and try out this method once I get out of college.


----------

